

This creepy video game lets you start an Ebola plague in the U.S - singold
http://www.dailydot.com/geek/ebola-plague-inc-video-game/

======
jgeorge
I remember playing this as Pandemic on one of those flash gaming sites at
least 6 or 7 years ago, or longer. It's a little odd that the article
complains about the "timing" of the game.

